# SNES Emulator on GBA?



## Sno206 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just wondering if there is a decent emulator for GBA that anyone can recommend, or if its even possible?

A few hits on google show private projects from people that claim to do it, but id rather check here before downloading from somewhere I don't trust. Most of the search just brings up info on emulation of both SNES and GBA but running for other systems which I do not want, I specifically want this to be for my GBA. I know this will probably be the best place to ask for a definitive answer either way. 


My goal would be to play a few games I never got the chance to play on my snes on my Gameboy Micro (Chrono Trigger, Secret Of Mana maybe one or two other games that did not get ported over).

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 7, 2017)

The GBA is simply to underpowered to emulate SNES properly. That being said, there was a POC by Loopy once:

http://www.pocketsnes.net/


----------



## BARNWEY (Aug 7, 2017)

Sno206 said:


> Just wondering if there is a decent emulator for GBA that anyone can recommend, or if its even possible?
> 
> A few hits on google show private projects from people that claim to do it, but id rather check here before downloading from somewhere I don't trust. Most of the search just brings up info on emulation of both SNES and GBA but running for other systems which I do not want, I specifically want this to be for my GBA. I know this will probably be the best place to ask for a definitive answer either way.
> 
> ...


It's too underpowered, though many SNES games were ported to the GBA anyways...


----------



## Sno206 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'll check out pocketsnes, I had seen that but it did sound unstable but must be as good as its going to get.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Sno206 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll check out pocketsnes, I had seen that but it did sound unstable but must be as good as its going to get.
> 
> Cheers


You should also take a look at Snes Advance. It builds upon pocketsnes and has improved compability.  Download link.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 13, 2017)

There's also Snezzi... They're all very limited, but I have half a dozen games or so that I can play more or less ok.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Good old snezzi. It´s a pitty pocketheaven is down. Had lots of backroundinformation and back ups.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that if the 3ds can't run snes games perfectly the GBA certainly won't be able to


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Seliph said:


> I'm pretty sure that if the 3ds can't run snes games perfectly the GBA certainly won't be able to


Yeah, it´s more of a proof of concept from back in the day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seliph said:


> I'm pretty sure that if the 3ds can't run snes games perfectly the GBA certainly won't be able to


Barring stuff like https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/ and even accounting for the 3ds being a bit crap I am not sure how Nintendo et al manage to hose up SNES emulation to the extent they have.

@ OP I should say there are good PCE/TG16 emulators for the GBA. If your favourite 16 bit game did not get ported to the GBA in some fashion (and still be worth playing if it did) then do check to see if a PCE version exists.


----------



## Beta-Alexis128 (Feb 28, 2020)

Although,Some SNES games are ported like Link to the Past and Donkey Kong Country series(after the 2000 port),just try it. Hardware differences are just the evidence that GBA isn't a Pocket SNES. But if you want full SNES with squashed resolution, Pick the perfect emulator for it. Don't rely on scammers on YouTube with a billion ad.fly appears on your browser.


----------



## lamvuong (Feb 29, 2020)

Beta-Alexis128 said:


> Although,Some SNES games are ported like Link to the Past and Donkey Kong Country series(after the 2000 port),just try it. Hardware differences are just the evidence that GBA isn't a Pocket SNES. But if you want full SNES with squashed resolution, Pick the perfect emulator for it. Don't rely on scammers on YouTube with a billion ad.fly appears on your browser.


Good job bro you just re-open a post from 2017


----------

